# 7 kiddings



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm just so happy i had to announce it. I had 7 kiddings this spring all having twins and somehow i ended up with 13 does an 1 buck. How crazy is that. 


Brigie's Boer Goats


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! :hi5: It seems to be a doeling year. Not a bad thing unless you're a meat goat producer. :laugh: I'm currently sitting at 70 doelings and 56 bucks. Damn I hate having to decide which doelings to keep and which to sell.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

I know i haven't had to decide quite yet but will need to hear in a month or so on who to keep 


Brigie's Boer Goats


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't envy you! It is so hard to decide which ones to keep and which ones to let go.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, at least I don't have that problem. One doeling this year, none last year. Guess who's staying?


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol ya no hard decisions there. 


Brigie's Boer Goats


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I definitely want does but i always end up with bucks! I'm jealous of you..

And I don't know if your little guy is in heaven or hell right now, everywhere he looks there are girls, girls and MORE girls!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No worries Brigies, next year will be a buckling one. And congrats on all the doelings, we need pics ya know.


----------



## BrigiesBoerGoats618 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes he probably not too happy but he's already sold so he won't have to put up with it for too much longer lol. And yes I'm afraid next year we will have to many boys lol.
























































Brigie's Boer Goats


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

canyontrailgoats said:


> I definitely want does but i always end up with bucks! I'm jealous of you..
> 
> And I don't know if your little guy is in heaven or hell right now, everywhere he looks there are girls, girls and MORE girls!!!


I've got doelings coming out of my ears, so how about if I send you my doeling karma and you send me your buck karma?


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey, I'll take that trade!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Doeling karma headed your way!  Just to hedge the bet, you might want to add a little ACV to their drinking water, too. I started adding it last summer and I have more doelings than I know what to do with. Every kidding for the previous 7 years I've ended up with more bucks than does.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Bucks for you! I just need one for the freezer, the rest can all be girls


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Are you kidding?!!! That's crazy!! I also got only 1 doe this year and the rest are all bucks. The one and only doeling is a traditional too and I REALLY wanted a paint doeling! I love your little paint girl (I'm assuming  ) with the speckled ears! SO cute!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Absolutely been a buck year for us. But that's OK because all the kids with my favorite markings are does! I ended up with one paint doe, one dappled paint doe, and very cool unusually spotted doe. So I am super happy!!!!

Congrats on that beautiful kid crop!!!!


----------

